# RINTI dog food!



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

Well! everyone knows I have been a confirmed Naturediet fan for years! Some know I had a run in a few weeks back with my supplier and was considering BARF!
Well - I never did it - but instead decided to give Rinti a go! (seeing as I got a mega deal 0n it) I brought 8 cases each 12 cans so a total of 96 cans each of 800gm for a cracking price! Gradually been combining it in their diet so went back today to buy the remaining stock! Seems I was not to only one to spot a bargain! 2 woman had been in earlier in the week and totally cleared them our - buying all 31 outs! which for us would have been near on a years supply!

I am gutted!!

BUT picked up - what may be a good cat food - going to check it out with hobbs later before I go back for that!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Hiya DT - I've seen Rinti on Zooplus - what ones did you get and are the ingredients good? Must be good to impress DT, I reckon!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

henry said:


> Hiya DT - I've seen Rinti on Zooplus - what ones did you get and are the ingredients good? Must be good to impress DT, I reckon!


Fanbl**dytastic!! 95% meat!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Excellent - just had a looky on Zooplus but I bet that's dearer than you paid (sounds like a real bargain!):thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

henry said:


> Excellent - just had a looky on Zooplus but I bet that's dearer than you paid (sounds like a real bargain!):thumbup:


I don't think anyone will believe what I paid!

a case of 12 x 800g tins! how much would you think?
(I brought 8 cases)


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Blimey - that's a lot (what is in your store now, DT????)

I dunno - seeing as ND is around £10-11 per 18, let me guess........

£12 for a case???????


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

henry said:


> Blimey - that's a lot (what is in your store now, DT????)
> 
> I dunno - seeing as ND is around £10-11 per 18, let me guess........
> 
> £12 for a case???????


£5 a case plus VAT!
I brought two cases initially - then went back and got 6 more!
Went back today to clear them out! someone had beaten me to it! Taking the remaining 31 cases!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Good grief almighty - that is a mega bargain!!! Good on you!

How annoying that you couldn't get the other lot - are they getting any more in??? Bet your store cupboard is bulging now!

Thought I did well today - got a case of Fish ND for £9.99! (Plus 2 Natures Menu boxes for £5.99 each and used a £2.50 voucher!)

Still think yours beats mine, though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2010)

henry said:


> Good grief almighty - that is a mega bargain!!! Good on you!
> 
> How annoying that you couldn't get the other lot - are they getting any more in??? Bet your store cupboard is bulging now!
> 
> ...


Would have keep me going for a around nine month if I had got the lot! I did ask if they are having more and they said they do not get it very often!

But have seen Rocco and Happy dog there before but was not interested as I thought it were cheap cr*p until BBM put me right! Besides always been happy with ND so there was not need to look for a alternative! But the supplier rattled my cage the other week and I told them it was the last order they were getting from me! (ended up with a 4 dorthglade dispite ordering 12 ND! got 8 ND but NOT at the price I wanted nor the flavours!


----------

